# DisplayPort to TV



## Nanonano

Hello. 

I have a "HP ProBook 6550 b" with a "Dual Mode DisplayPort" output which I would like to connect to my relativly new Samsung TV.

I've tried to read about this, and it seems to be so that some screens (in my case the TV) will not accept passive DisplayPort. My TV-manual does not say squad about DisplayPort, and neither does me Laptop-Manual.

How can I find answers to the following questions:
- Is my PC providing an active or a passive DisplayPort?
- Can my TV recieve signals via HMDI from an active or a passive DisplayPort?
- Finally, what does "Dual Port" means?

In advance, thanks for any help.


----------



## Troncoso

Take my answers with a grain of salt:

You have to purchase an active or passive adapter. I'm pretty sure this is only an issue when dealing with multiple monitors. Like on my hd 6950, I can only connect a 3rd monitor if I have an active display port adapter.
as for dual port it sounds like it just means it can run active or passive
just to be on the safe side though, definitely go with active


----------



## voyagerfan99

Basically you are just going to have to purchase a DisplayPort to HDMI adapter. Then you can use HDMI to connect your laptop to your TV.


----------



## Nanonano

Allright, thanks for the help. I'll just order a normal DP to HDMI adapter. I had a small hope that the "Dual Port" ment I could attach two external screens via an adapter, but I guess not.

Can I still ask: Is the DisplayPort also carrying audio?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nanonano said:


> Allright, thanks for the help. I'll just order a normal DP to HDMI adapter. I had a small hope that the "Dual Port" ment I could attach two external screens via an adapter, but I guess not.
> 
> Can I still ask: Is the DisplayPort also carrying audio?



No. DisplayPort only carries video.


----------

